# Bike Direct EBike 8000



## Nash04 (Dec 24, 2012)

Well, got my bike yesterday and while setting up I noticed the battery would not fit to the frame, basically trying to install a square tube on a round tube so took a closer look onto the battery and noticed it's a 6000 model so is the charger, now I wonder if the motor is also a 6000 instead of a 8000, there's only the Shimano logo on the motor so I can't tell.

Sent an email to Bike Direct and hopefully they'll resolve this issue ASAP, supposed to be going on vacation next week.

Here's the bike's detail link;
Save Up to 60% Off eBikes LTD QTYS of these eBoost Mountain bikes 2020 Motobecane HAL eBoost PRO with Shimano XT / E8000 Electric MidDrive 27.5PLUS Full Suspension Mountain eBikes Shimano XT Hydraulic Disc Brakes Rockshox PIKE 140mm Forks | Save up t


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

I have purchased from them before and passed on their ebike even though it specced nively for the money. Their customer service wasnt worth a crap before so I won't buy from them again.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

The specs on their website say this:

SHIMANO BT-E8010, FOR STEPS, 504Wh, POSITION : FRAME(DOWN TUBE), BLACK, FOR EU/USA/CANADA, SHIMANO BATTERY MOUNT, BM-E8010, BATTERY CABLE LENGTH 600MM, BLACK 

BD does sell an eMTB that uses a different battery, but I think that one would fit: 

BATTERY SHIMANO BT-E8014, FOR STEPS, POSITION : (DOWN TUBE), 418Wh, FOR EU/USA/CANADA, BATTERY HOLDER SHIMANO BM-E8010, FOR STEPS, FOR BT-E8010, BATTERY CABLE LENGTH 300MM

What I really think they did was give you the battery from their "Elite eAdventure" bike:

SHIMANO BATTERY, BT-E6010, FOR STEPS, 418Wh, POSITION : FRAME(DOWN TUBE), BLACK, FOR EU/USA/CANADA/KOREA MARKET/ SHIMANO BATTERY MOUNT, BM-E6010, FOR STEPS, FOR BT-E6010 (FRAME TYPE), W/CHARGING PORT


As usual, their website is jibberish. If they hired someone to spend a day or two cleaning it up, they would sell a lot more bikes. I'm guessing they just put the wrong battery in your box. If their website looks like that, I'm sure their shipping department is no better. You should be happy they tried to give the the one that didn't fit, they may have given you the 418wH one that *did* fit, and you may not have noticed. Make sure you get the 504Wh battery when they send your replacement!


----------



## Nash04 (Dec 24, 2012)

They are sending me the correct battery, so that was pretty quick service, caught them at the right time


----------



## Nash04 (Dec 24, 2012)

Finally had a chance to take the bike out yesterday and I have to admit that I'm very impress with the bike, talk about power and the bike itself rode great once I tune the suspension, now I'm ordering a 29" wheel for the front for a higher BB and less pedal strike since I can't find any 165mm cranks in the US.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

A bike to compare it against would be a 2019 Giant STANCE E+ 2. Same price if you pay retail for the Giant.


----------

